
FTC may hold Zuckerberg personally responsible for Facebook Privay failures - mikece
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2019/04/ftc-may-hold-zuckerberg-personally-responsible-for-facebook-privacy-failures/
======
craftyguy
"May". There's really nothing new with the facebook saga until they "do". It
would be great if this crap stopped making it to HN until then.

~~~
oropolo
Has the FTC ever suggested holding anyone personally accountable for privacy
failures before? I've never heard of this even being suggested before.

------
ncmncm
Pity they didn't apply that to the officers of Goldman-Sachs, JPMorgan, Lehman
Brothers, Bear Stearns, Wells Fargo, and the whole rogues gallery that crashed
the economy 11 years ago.

We are close to the condition of early 2008 now, so there might be another
chance to get it right.

------
nojvek
FTC won’t do jack shit. America right now is run by corporations. So if anyone
tries to poke too much, they’ll be replaced.

